# Priss the rescue goat



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

I wasn't sure which category to put this in, but this one looks good.
Priscilla, or Priss as I call her was a rescue goat. Her original owner died in a car crash. A few days later the woman's niece came and picked Priss and her sister up. This woman obviously knew nothing about goats. She fed them solely dog food for a month before Priss's sister died "unexpectedly." Priss then began to get out of her inadequate fencing and the city began charging the woman. She then decided it was time for Priss to go. One of my friends is the woman's cousin and she told me all about Priss. The next day I went down there and picked her up.her hair was falling out in chunks and she had scabs all over her, my best guess was from the small dog running around all over the place. Since then she has come a long way. Her hair is thick and fluffy. She runs all over the place and jumps like a beast


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? Dog food??  It amazes me how some people can't figure out how to google:/ Poor baby! Glad she is doing well now


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't people even TRY to figure out the basic needs of the animals they are in possession of? I mean, it would take like, 5 min to research what they need to eat and such....... anyways, she's lucky to have you for a New owner!


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, thank you! My other does are all standard sized and she can't be in with them as she has what I like to call "Little Goat Syndrome" she'll butt them in the stomach until they try and butt her back, then run away. When the bigger does stop chasing her she starts over. Soon she'll be going to live with 7 goats her own size


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Sweet Priss is lucky to have a rescuer like you, Padynrae!
That's so sad that her sister didn't make it.

Dog food, seriously? :|


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was great that you took her in. She looks great!


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, and she is SPOILED! She thinks she's a dog. I guess that's what happens when she eats nothing but dog food for a month . She'll start yelling if someone pulls up the drive or if there's a possum in the compost bin!


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

She killed a baby Copperhead, too. I went out one day cause I saw her looking at the ground and stepping forward, the jumping back repeatedly. I went out there and there was a little foot long Copperhead striking at her. Before I could open the gate, it lunged forward one more time. She jumped back, reared up and came down right on its head! Then she just went along with her business. I've also found about 7 dead toads in her pen that had been stomped on.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bahaha! What a firecracker! "Priss the snake killer" has a nice ring to it.  Thanks for rescuing the sweet girl, she sounds precious! Dog food is definitely not for goats, especially as their whole diet.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

great job rescuing her, and she looks wonderful! I can't believe she survived on dog food. she's a fighter that one!


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

I think she was just too stubborn to kick the bucket


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she has a great home now and will be fed properly along with proper care.  

She is so cute.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Priss..how sweet!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

What are you feeding her now? I hope its not dog food. Lol. Just kidding. 

She is a fighter! She looks spoiled!


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, she is! lol Oh, you know! Some grass hay here, alfalfa and oats there


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for saving Priss ! She sure is a survivor , bless her little 
heart  Too bad about he sister though


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, hopefully it was the cheap dog food that is mostly corn, wheat and soy.

She's a pretty little girl, nice job bringing her back!


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

UPDATE: Priss went to her new home today  she will be with 6 other does and a buck. They're more her size and I'm sure she'll do much better with them than my much larger goats.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh a happy ending for a rescue goat! I'm so glad! God bless you!!!! And happy days to little priss!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe! She's a cutie, and by those stories her name suites her;-) Dog food??? Wow!! Yep she's a fighter for sure. Maybe her old owner thought she got 2 very strange sounding/looking dogs? Sad her sister gave up the fight... Seriously, people amaze me, it takes 5 min to do a search online and 2 seconds of that search to realize dog food is NOT for goats.


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Another update: Her new name is Cupcake. She is very mean to the all the other does except the smallest two. She is the biggest. (I think she just doesn't like her name! Lol) Her and the buck are best buddies, but she beats up the other does. One is due in 2 weeks and 2 others in 3, so her new owner just put her in with the buck as she needed to be bred anyways.


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Dog food... Seriously!!!! Some people don't have brains!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

